# CPC Exam in India



## sk.medicalcoding (Jul 5, 2011)

Any one have idea on the upcoming CPC exam dates or on which month can be expected in India


----------



## ushan (Jan 1, 2014)

*CPC exam in India for 2014*

The exam dates are Feb 15th and March 8th and the deadline for filing applications are Jan. 23rd and Feb. 25th respectively. 
The exam location is at Faridabad, Haryana for both examinations.


----------



## jishopr (Jan 10, 2014)

*faridabad exam centre phone no*

Kindly give the phone no faridabad cpc exam centre


----------



## Sini Kurian (Jan 10, 2014)

I am applied for March 08/2014 cpc exam in Faridabad,  anybody know if 2013 books are okay for that exam, 2014 books not available


----------



## SwapnilAlone (Jan 11, 2014)

2013 books are not allowed for 2014 cpc exam.


----------

